# Mushroom walks into a bar....



## KanoLives (Jun 10, 2003)

This one's kinda well....here goes....

A mushroom walks into the bar and the bartender says "Sorry we don't serve your kind here." So the mushroom replies, "Well why not? I'm a Fungi."

  

Get it.  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Fun guy- - - Fungi.....:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## chufeng (Jun 10, 2003)

:fart:


----------



## yilisifu (Jun 10, 2003)

Alright.  A guy walks into the doctor's office with a large frog sticking out of his forehead.  The doctor says, "What can I do for you?" 
   And the frog says, "How do I get this person off my *ss?"


ribbit


----------



## KenpoDragon (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 11, 2003)

"Doctor," he says, "I have a problem.  One day, I think I'm a teepee.  The next day, I think I'm a wigwam.  Then I'm a teepee.  Then I'm a wigwam.  Teepee, wigwam, teepee, wigwam, teepee, wigwam, teepee, WIGWAM, TEEPEE, WIGWAM, TEEPEE, WIGWAM...".
"Whoa," says the doc, "I can see what your problem is.  You're too tense."  (two tents)  

More bad humor from the keyboard of,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## tonbo (Jun 11, 2003)

No more PUN-ishment!!!

Please!!

 

Peace--


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 11, 2003)

those are pretty good.


----------



## tonbo (Jun 12, 2003)

A duck walks into a corner grocery and tells the clerk behind the counter, "I want to buy some duck food."  The clerk says, "We don't have any duck food."  The duck quacks and walks out.

The next day, the duck is back, and tells the clerk, "I want to buy some duck food."  The clerk again says, "We don't *have* any duck food."  

This goes on for about a week.  Finally, the clerk tells the duck, "Look....we don't carry duck food.  If you come in here bugging me about it again, I'm gonna nail your feet to the floor!".  The duck quacks and walks out.

The next day, the duck is back.  The clerk asks, "Okay, what do you want?"  The duck says, "I want to buy some nails."  The clerk replies, "We don't have any nails."   "Good.", says the duck, "Then I would like to buy some duck food."

 

Yeah, yeah, I know ........ but one of our students tells this one all the time, and I thought it couldn't be any worse than the other ones here.....

:shrug: 

Peace--


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 12, 2003)

A wise and kindly rabbi travels the world seeking to aid the downtrodden and oppressed.  One day, on a south Pacific isle, he encounters a friendly people called the Trids.  He notices that several of the male members of the tribe have an unusual walk.  When he enquires about this, the head of the tribe explains that pirates and brigands abound in their part of the world.  For protection, they engaged the services of a Kenpo master named Seig.  In exchange for protection, Seig would daily practice his famed "Boot to the Groin" technique on the Trids.  While he only practiced on men who already had children, it was an unpleasant situation to say the least.

Hearing this, the rabbi was moved by the Trids' plight.  He then told them that from now on, he himself would take all of their kicks for them.  Needless to say, the gentle Trids were overjoyed.

The next morning, Seig comes down to the beach for his daily practice, loosening up as he goes.  When he arrives he sees no Trids, just the rabbi "assuming the position".  When Seig asks about this, the rabbi explains that he would be taking the boots from now on.  Hearing this, Seig smiles, shakes his head, and says,"silly rabbi, kicks are for Trids". :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _




I like it!:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 13, 2003)

Hey now!  I saw that!  I am a Kenpoist, not a Kenpo Master!


Dang Trids never learn......
_*Boot to the Groin*_


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Hey now!  I saw that!  I am a Kenpoist, not a Kenpo Master!
> 
> 
> ...


My apologies, sir. :asian:  I stand corrected.  :asian:  Please don't hurt me. :asian: 

Desperately seeking a titanium groin cup,  
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Jill666 (Jun 13, 2003)

Randy, you have a fertile imagination and apparently a good deal of time on your hands...

I applaud you. 

 :asian:


----------



## chufeng (Jun 13, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 13, 2003)

We'll let his doctor rell us about the fertile part after he receives his ceremonial [I/]*Boot to the Groin*[/I]


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *We'll let his doctor rell us about the fertile part after he receives his ceremonial [I/]*Boot to the Groin*[/I] *


Aaaaaaaaaaagh! :erg: Run and hide! Run and hide! Run and hide! :anic: 

Don't look for me under that rock, I'm not there-
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## andurilking2 (Jun 20, 2003)

some horrible torture others funny keep it going please!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 20, 2003)

A group of gentle friars seek to augment their income by raising and selling flowers.  Because their expenses are so low, they are able to undersell the other florists in the area.  The florists ask the brothers to find another occupation, to no avail.  Finally they hire the town tough, big Hugh McGinty, to go "persuade" the friars to cease and desist.  After he trashes their shop, the brothers decide that a change would be best after all. 

The moral of this story? 

Only Hugh can prevent florist friars.  

Trying to avoid life's potholes, 
Randy Strausbaugh


----------

